# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Produce evalúa repoblar camarones en ríos del país ante repunte de gastronomía peruana en el mundo

## gpacheco

*Industria de camarones promueve mucho empleo, destaca ministra Conterno.*     *Lima, abr. 04 (ANDINA).-* El Ministerio de la Producción (Produce) evalúa el repoblamiento de camarones en diversos ríos del Perú, ante la mayor demanda de crustáceos que genera el repunte de la gastronomía peruana en el mundo, informó hoy la titular del sector, Elena Conterno.  
Indicó que se están haciendo los análisis para validar una metodología de repoblamiento de camarones en diversos ríos del Perú, que en la fase de investigación es asistida.  
“Luego se harían los ensayos de poner a los camarones en los ríos para evaluar su desenvolvimiento”, dijo a la agencia Andina.  
Anotó que es difícil anticipar cuando se validará una metodología para el repoblamiento de los camarones, pues si en un primer momento las pruebas no tienen éxito, éstas deberán repetirse y seguir con el proceso de investigación.  
Sin embargo no descartó que este año pueda tenerse un resultado positivo para iniciar el proceso de repoblamiento del crustáceo.  
La ministra destacó que la gastronomía peruana no se disfruta sólo en el Perú, sino en el mundo entero y por lo mismo necesitamos una mayor producción de camarones ante la mayor demanda existente en varios países. 
 “Es por ese motivo que tenemos que respetar las vedas, entre enero y marzo de cada año, y repoblar a los camarones, pues es una industria que promueve mucho empleo”, resaltó.  
Finalmente destacó asimismo que el camarón es un producto exclusivo del Perú y ese es un valor agregado importante.  
La titular del Produce anunció el pasado jueves el inicio de la temporada del consumo de camarón de río, tras culminar el período de tres meses de veda que se extendió desde el 1 de enero al 31 de marzo.   *Fotos: ANDINA/Rocío Farfán*Temas similares: Frutas de Chile: La marca sectorial que distinguirá al país en el mundo Artículo: Arequipa cultiva el 80% del trigo durum que se produce en el país Artículo: Amazonía peruana produce 15 millones de peces al año por desarrollo de acuicultura Preocupación por caída de páprika peruana ante competencia china Brack: Ley del Recursos Hídricos favorecerá descontaminación de ríos del país

----------

